# Sat Striper



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

On sun we headed out with greg, one of gregs cooworkers,and bruce after sitting on the porch at taylors waiting for the line of thunderboomers to pass. at around 830 we were clear and screamed out at 25 kts to the islands to do some casting and jigging. unfortunatly by the time we got there the currnet had picked up to FULL FLOW at about 5kts making the fish stick tight to the piles and deep on the tube so we went looking at other areas till the tide switch. At around noon we started to see others making their way out under the calm seas and group up at the first and second, about the same time the current slacked and then the fish started to chew so while everyone was there we headed to the third and started to bail striper 2 and 4 at a time till the guys in the back we done these guys we animals bailing the striper like chicken dolphin from 23in to 33in as fast as they could get the lines back over. Hopefully that is just a taste of the season to come, on another note the larger fish were holding a healthy amount of sea lice and there are some larger blues making their way around the bay. Hopefully the charters will pick up in the next weeks so we can get people out on this awsome fishery

Capt. Mike
Blue Dragon Charters
(757)321-0693


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice


----------

